# looking for a job as instrumentation electrical technician



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

hey everyone, was wondering if anyone knows of canadian companies hiring for instrument control electrical technicians....i'm irish but am currently living in the usa on a temp work visa, hoping to move to canada as soon as possible....job here has me working from sunday to late friday night across the usa which means i only get home one day a week at most to be with the family....this is not a great life, trust me any advice would be greatly appreciated, many thanks everyone.


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey, Try using wowjobs dot ca to search for your specific position in Canada. See the attached picture.

Good luck!


----------



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey thanks for the reply will check out the website. appreciate it.


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

*Instrumentation Technician*

Dear friends,
I got a job offer as an Instrument technician through temporary foreign worker visa through Alberta province. can any one guide my how long i can work with this visa?with in how many month i can get PR?can i bring my family with me?and school fees for my kids are cheep or costly?


----------

